# Installing Alpha 2 on your touchpad



## jpierson (Aug 24, 2011)

A thanks goes out to Gor and NiteBreed for most of this list: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4011-RELEASE-ALPHA2-Discussion-CyanogenMod-team-Touchpad-port/page438

Here is a list of the fixes:

Changelog: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4011-RELEASE-ALPHA2-Discussion-CyanogenMod-team-Touchpad-port
(AKA things we hope we fixed)

* Plugging headphones in should now shut off speaker volume
* Battery drain issues have been (partially) addressed
* More apps now available in market (thanks to Flemmard)
* Temporarily removed suspect fsck_msdos to fix random folder deletion on media/sdcard.
* At least one type of "sleep of death" (TP won't wake up) has been fixed
* Wifi should no longer hang in sleep
* Vibrator no longer disappears
* Touchscreen no longer unresponsive after sleep
* cifs support added
* Touchstone should now charge better
* fixed broken links resulting from first version of installer (mount now works)
* pptp vpn now works
* OpenVPN TUN support added
* USB mounting in vold added
* Misc. fixes to ACME Installer (more graceful exits, nonstandard LVM media location handling, etc.)
* fixes to surfaceflinger to improve performance
* upstream cm7 changes added
My experiences: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8638-alpha-2.1-changes-fixes-list

Before you do this DO A BACKUP (ALWAYS DO A BACKUP!!!):
1. Reboot and go into recovery
2. Select backup & recovery
3. Select backup (will take 5-10 minutes just be patient)

Install: (MAKE SURE TO READ: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4011-RELEASE-ALPHA2-Discussion-CyanogenMod-team-Touchpad-port)
1. Download Alpha 2.1 Zip File.
--http://mirror.dal.tdrevolution.net/kmobs/update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a2.1-fullofbugs.zip
--MD5: 43e811fc10da37696a6fce20d6118bb2
--Make sure to check the MD5 (Here is a link to some tools: http://androidforums.com/htc-droid-eris/138831-verify-your-files-md5-checksums.html)
2. Hookup TP to Computer with USB Cable.
3. Down on status bar you will see a little bee. Bring up all status messages by swiping up from status bar.
4. Choose copy files (Mount TP).
5. Copy Zip to TP, I placed mine on the root folder
6. Hold Power (At top of TP) and Home Button (On bottom face of TP) for a couple seconds.
7. Choose reboot.
8. Select Recovery and click ok.
9. Choose install zip from sdcard
9. Choose 'choose zip from sdcard'
10. Navigate to your Alpha 2.1 Zip File.
11. Click Yes - Install update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a2.1-fullofbugs.zip.
12. After installed, go to Go Back.
13. You can do Fix Permissions in Advanced 
14. Choose Reboot.

This process worked for me. The first boot will take a while DO NOT PANIC! 2-10 minutes and it will be fine (it has to rebuild the Dalvik Cache same as your android phone did)

However if it does not boot or gets into a boot loop, you need to do a full wipe.

1. Download Alpha 2.1 Zip File.
2. Hookup TP to Computer with USB Cable.
3. Down on status bar you will see a little bee. Bring up all status messages by swiping up from status bar.
4. Choose copy files (Mount TP).
5. Copy Zip to TP.
6. Hold Power (At top of TP) and Home Button (On bottom face of TP) for a couple seconds.
7. Choose reboot.
8. Select Recovery and click ok.
9. Choose Wipe Cache Partion.
10. Choose Wipe Data / Factory Reset.
11. Choose Advanced.
12. Choose Wipe Dalvik Cache.
13. Go Back.
14. Choose install zip from sdcard
15. Choose 'choose zip from sdcard'
16. Navigate to your Alpha 2.1 Zip File.
17. Click Yes - Install update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a2.1-fullofbugs.zip.
18. After installed, Go Back.
19. Choose Wipe Cache Partion.
20. Choose Wipe Data / Factory Reset.
21. Choose Advanced.
22. Choose Wipe Dalvik Cache.
23. Go Back.
24. Choose Reboot.

Verification -
1. Choose pop up button from Status Bar.
2. Choose Settings.
3. Scroll down and choose About Phone.
4. Should see CyanogenMod-7.1.0-RC1-tenderloin-KANG (may not change) and the Build Number is GRJ22
5. Check to see if the speakers turn off when headphone are plugged in.

Enjoy the fixes!


----------



## netuser (Oct 14, 2011)

Please remove the verification part as it is not true. I did not updated it yet and in alpha 1 it shows same. Onlyway is to test headphones bug


----------



## jpierson (Aug 24, 2011)

netuser said:


> Please remove the verification part as it is not true. I did not updated it yet and in alpha 1 it shows same. Onlyway is to test headphones bug


Added the note.


----------



## setox (Sep 23, 2011)

how do u do it from a fresh install?


----------



## jpierson (Aug 24, 2011)

setox said:


> how do u do it from a fresh install?


Go to: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4011-RELEASE-ALPHA2-Discussion-CyanogenMod-team-Touchpad-port

Download the ACMEInstaller, you will find a Readme.txt inside the zip that will step you through the process.


----------



## igotgame (Oct 14, 2011)

What does "Fix Permissions" do?

Also, you might want to advise to clear cache before installing using any method just to be safe.


----------

